# Pc per HDMI angeschlossen- funktioniert nicht.



## DarkDragon_21 (5. Dezember 2017)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich habe heute voller Vorfreude meinen neuen UHD TV von Samsung entgegengenommen. Trotz vieler cooler und nützlicher Funktionen stört mich eines gewaltig:

Mein 5 Jahre alter PC. Ich habe die letzten Stunden wie ein Verrückter gegooglet und die meisten Schritte von anderen Foren befolgt, aber nichts hat geholfen. Ich habe momentan eine GeForce GTX 670 und meinen PC per HDMI an den Fernseher verbunden. Da mein Fernseher kein DVI hat war dies die einzige Möglichkeit. Ich habe auch gerade den neuesten Traiber meiner Grafikkarte vom 30.11. runtergeladen, aber immer wieder habe ich folgendes Problem:

Sobald ich die Nvidia Systemsteuerung öffne und mehrere Anzeigen einrichten will, sagt mir die Systemsteuerung, dass nur mein FHD Monitor angeschlossen sei, aber kein Fernseher. Obwohl ich die genaue Anzeigeerkennung benutze und die Verbindung mit dem Fernseher aktiviere passiert nichts.

Andersrum ist es auch komisch:

An meinem Samsung MU8009 wird zwar erkannt, dass ein HDMI Kabel am HDMI Port angeschlossen ist, aber ein Signal gibt es nicht und meinen PC erkennt er auch nicht.

An einem Kabelbruch des HDMI Kabels kann es nicht liegen, da es neu von Amazon heute geliefert wurde und auch an meiner Grafikkarte (wahrscheinlich) nicht. Als ich noch bei meinen Eltern gewohnt habe und vor 4 Jahren meinen PC mittels HDMI an ihren FHD TV anschließen wollte, hatte ich dasselbe Problem( ich habe gelesen, dass es sein könnte, dass meine GraKa zu alt wäre und deswegen per HDMI mit meinem Fernseher nicht kompatibel sei).

Vielleicht hätte jemand von euch eine Idee was ich nich tun kann?

Ich bin schon echt am Verzweifeln T_T

Vielen Dank schon mal für all die Antworten!


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (5. Dezember 2017)

Hast du es einfach mal _Windows-Taste_ + _P_ versucht? Bzw was passiert, wenn du das drückst?


----------



## Ramonx56 (5. Dezember 2017)

Um ein weiteres Display zu verwenden, muss soweit ich weiß nicht im Treiber herumgepfuscht werden.
Desktop>Rechtsklick>Bildschirmauflösung>Erkennen>Mehrere Anzeigen>Diese Anzeige erweitern.
Vorausgesetzt du hast beim Monitor das Eingangssignal auf HDMI eingestellt!!!


----------



## BloodySuicide (6. Dezember 2017)

was passiert wenn du nur den TV dran hast? Vielleicht kann die Karte nicht mehr als 4K. Der Monitor wird ihr vielleicht zu viel


----------



## KonterSchock (6. Dezember 2017)

Plug und Play sollte hier von selbst starten.

ich gehe davon aus das ein anzeige gerät den Signal deiner Grafikkarte nicht mitbekommt, mal ein anderes Kabel versucht? Ein anderen hdmi Port am Tv versucht?


----------



## DarkDragon_21 (6. Dezember 2017)

Dann habe ich die Optionen "Nur PC Bildschirm", "Duplizieren", "Erweitern" und "Nur zweiter Bildschirm". Alle Optionen bringen mir nichts bzw. es passiert nichts, da ja nur mein PC Bildschirm erkannt wurde.


----------



## DarkDragon_21 (6. Dezember 2017)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> was passiert wenn du nur den TV dran hast? Vielleicht kann die Karte nicht mehr als 4K. Der Monitor wird ihr vielleicht zu viel



Was meinst du mit "nur" TV dran? Wenn nur das HDMI Kabel an den TV dran ist, aber am anderen Ende des Kabels mein PC nicht angeschlossen ist? Ja vielleicht mag 4k zuviel für meine GraKa sein, aber was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum ich dann vor 4 Jahren selbst mit FHD TV meiner Eltern Probleme hatte, da ich damals auch mittels HDMI eine Übertragung versucht habe.


----------



## DarkDragon_21 (6. Dezember 2017)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Hast du es einfach mal _Windows-Taste_ + _P_ versucht? Bzw was passiert, wenn du das drückst?



Dann habe ich die Optionen "Nur PC Bildschirm", "Duplizieren", "Erweitern" und "Nur zweiter Bildschirm". Alle Optionen bringen mir nichts bzw. es passiert nichts, da ja nur mein PC Bildschirm erkannt wurde.


----------



## DarkDragon_21 (6. Dezember 2017)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Plug und Play sollte hier von selbst starten.
> 
> ich gehe davon aus das ein anzeige gerät den Signal deiner Grafikkarte nicht mitbekommt, mal ein anderes Kabel versucht? Ein anderen hdmi Port am Tv versucht?



Leider auch bei den HDMI Ports 2-4 das gleiche Problem: Am Fernseher wird kein Signal angezeigt und der PC erkennt den TV nicht.


----------



## KonterSchock (7. Dezember 2017)

Treiber neu installieren?


----------



## DarkDragon_21 (11. Dezember 2017)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Treiber neu installieren?



Hat leider nichts gebracht. Ich habe nun ein HDMI- DVI Adapter gekauft und Bild wird eins zu eins übertragen. Nur leider überträgt HDMI kein Ton, sodass ich mir zusätzlich ein AUX Kabel kaufen muss. Anscheinend kann meine GraKa kein HDMI ab, denn der HDMI Anschluss an meinem PC ist wie tot. 
Wenn ich allerdings das Bild auf den Fernseher dupliziere merke ich leichte bis mittlere lags. Es kommt mir wie >30 FPS vor. Ist es normal wenn bei Fernsehern bzw. liegt es dann an meiner alten GraKa oder am Input Lag des Fernsehers?


----------



## Sharidan (16. Dezember 2017)

Vielleicht auch einfach mal am Fernseher den EingangsPort korrekt belegen. Vielleicht weiß der TV einfach nicht das er jetzt über HDMI das Bild empfangen soll.


----------

